# Advent Calendars



## MarkGeordie (Nov 11, 2020)

Do you use an advent calendar or one of the alternatives to chocolate ones?

I want one this year!


----------



## Sally71 (Nov 11, 2020)

Oh yes it isn’t Christmas unless you have a chocolate advent calendar! Even my hubby approves because I actually do it properly and only eat one piece a day and don’t just scoff the lot 
As far as diabetes is concerned, most of the pieces are so small you don’t need to worry about it.  Unless you get one of the Lindt ones that has a whole chocolate bear on the 24th, that requires some insulin!


----------



## pm133 (Nov 12, 2020)

I do love Christmassy stuff like having the fire on, the lights on and the family in the same room drinking hot tea and cake with Christmas carols playing in the background. And that's just September! This Christmas, I intend to single handedly cause an insulin shortage in Fife so that I don't miss out on pigging out like a barely tamed farmyard animal. Picture Monsieur Creosote and that'll be me.

We don't do advent calendars anymore now that the kids have become adults and we haven't done presents or cards for anyone including ourselves or our kids for more than 13 years now.


----------



## MrDaibetes (Nov 12, 2020)

I used to love having an advent calendar at Christmas time. I have got older now, so I tend not to have one, or put up decorations. Christmas is just another holiday these days.


----------



## MarkGeordie (Nov 12, 2020)

For some reason I’ve got into the spirit this year. I think it’s because of the year we have had that I want a tree and decorations this year and an advent calendar.


----------



## grovesy (Nov 12, 2020)

No, I am not a Christmas fan.


----------



## Kaylz (Nov 12, 2020)

I see myself as a bit old for advent calendars and I eat a little bit of chocolate everyday anyway so a waste of money too xx


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 12, 2020)

I've got a Lego Star Wars one this year.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 12, 2020)

Stitch147 said:


> I've got a Lego Star Wars one this year.


Perfect!


----------



## Sally71 (Nov 12, 2020)

You’re never too old for advent calendars in my opinion!    Although it's probably true that they are a bit of a rip off. We used to do a treasure hunt for the daughter, buy a pack or two of Schoko Bons or something similar and hide them around the house and garden, and then give her a clue each day.  At the time she had an old Android tablet and hubby actually wrote an app which would show the December calendar and then open each “window” each day when you tapped on it and give the new clue.  Don’t know if we shall bother this year though, it's quite hard trying to think of clues which are not too obvious!


----------



## JJay (Nov 12, 2020)

This is my totally carb-free advent calendar!  Starts the day with a smile
https://www.carouselshop.co.uk/wooden-christmas-reindeer-advent-house-countdown-calendar-48cm.html


----------



## MarkGeordie (Nov 12, 2020)

JJay said:


> This is my totally carb-free advent calendar!  Starts the day with a smile
> https://www.carouselshop.co.uk/wooden-christmas-reindeer-advent-house-countdown-calendar-48cm.html


 
I like it!


----------



## silentsquirrel (Nov 12, 2020)

I am feeling *really* old reading this thread! To me, Advent calendars have nothing to do with chocolate - we had the same calendar every year, no need for a new one so not a rip off, and we used to get quite excited just opening a window and seeing the familiar picture inside! Simple pleasures in the olden days!!!!


----------



## Ditto (Nov 12, 2020)

I got my brother the Snowman advent calendar, only 99p, he was really pleased, cheered him up no end. It's that kind of year. I'm hoping the post code lottery send out their usual advent calendar and I'll just have that one for me and Mum.  I'm not bothered about the chocolate, I just like Christmassy stuff. I've got some decorations up at Mum's bungalow and I've just got the first bag out at my flat and put them out. I have too many Nativities and feel obliged to put them all out!


----------



## trophywench (Nov 12, 2020)

I still like unpacking the Christmas Tree decorations out of the loft and remembering 'when we bought this/these' - within the last 20 years we bought some felt Santas which have magnets in their mittens so you can hang them eg on the side of a radiator or 'climbing up' the edge of a curtain etc.  When the grandkids were little and we saw them all regularly, we used to move them about before they got here, to give them the joy of looking for them.  It meant normally they were allowed to then find a chocolate on the tree as a reward  .... when Cadbury's tree chocs were 10p apiece off the market in Coventry, but didn't have loops attached (hence cut price) so Grandma had to use some of her curling ribbon and the big roll of sellotape to attach hangers to the back of each one!


----------



## Vonny (Nov 12, 2020)

I know Thorntons used to do a diabetic one, because I accidentally bought a couple for my son and his dad and they complained about it! (This was before my son became diabetic). Not sure if they still do them.


----------



## helli (Nov 12, 2020)

Vonny said:


> I know Thorntons used to do a diabetic one, because I accidentally bought a couple for my son and his dad and they complained about it! (This was before my son became diabetic). Not sure if they still do them.


I thought it was not allowed to label food as "diabetic" any more.
But even if it is, it is not advised. Doesn't taste good, contains laxatives and it is better to have a little of normal chocolate or something with less carbs like a tea or gin or cosmetics advent calendar to name a few I have seen


----------



## Annemarie (Nov 12, 2020)

Lindt do a yummy 90% cocoa chocolate (Aldi do an 85% cocoa bar) does anyone know if they do an advent calendar with it?


----------



## grovesy (Nov 12, 2020)

helli said:


> I thought it was not allowed to label food as "diabetic" any more.
> But even if it is, it is not advised. Doesn't taste good, contains laxatives and it is better to have a little of normal chocolate or something with less carbs like a tea or gin or cosmetics advent calendar to name a few I have seen


They are not allowed to and have not been for a number of years. Many of the confectionery marked as low sugar contai sweetners that have a laxative effect.


----------



## Drummer (Nov 12, 2020)

I suppose I am a bit of a pagan, I use a candle to count down the days of December and 'carry the light' through the shortest days. I put it on the cooker - it being the closest thing we have to a hearth in the house.


----------



## Vonny (Nov 12, 2020)

grovesy said:


> They are not allowed to and have not been for a number of years. Many of the confectionery marked as low sugar contai sweetners that have a laxative effect.


Exactly why my son and his dad complained about it...that, and the taste! Must be longer ago than I thought that I bought them.

@Drummer, I'd forgotten about advent candles. I always used to have one and will buy one this year. Thanks for the reminder. Or maybe I could do a Blue Peter one with coat hangers, tinsel and candles. Now there was a fire hazard waiting to happen, but I managed never to set the house on fire!


----------



## Barbie1 (Nov 12, 2020)

Last year I found a cheese advent calendar in Sainsbury which was fabulous and we thoroughly enjoyed it, both being cheese addicts. Will have to see if they’ve something similar this year.


----------



## zuludog (Nov 13, 2020)

You can indeed get Advent Calendars with alternatives to chocolate - Search Google for -
Alcoholic Advent Calendars
You can get them with miniatures of whisky, or gin, and other kinds of booze

I think this is another gimmick that has been discovered and promoted very recently as a means of obtaining money
When I was a boy there weren't too many Advent Calendars, and they tended to be home made or low key, and the items would be things like nuts or a tangerine, or a card, or a small toy or ornament


----------



## Annemarie (Nov 13, 2020)

I made a large Santa Advent calendar when my children were young. This will be the first year it hasn’t been on display and I find that sad. Perhaps I’ll use some of the ideas on here and put it up after all


----------



## Ditto (Nov 13, 2020)

Barbie1 said:


> Last year I found a cheese advent calendar in Sainsbury which was fabulous and we thoroughly enjoyed it, both being cheese addicts. Will have to see if they’ve something similar this year.


I want that! I'm off to Sainsbury's then. 

Annemarie put it up anyways! I put everything up regardless... and Advent Candles.


----------



## Annemarie (Nov 13, 2020)

Yes @Ditto you’re right, I’m a bit bar humbug at the moment. I’m relieved that I don’t have to cook for 9/10 but I SO miss the regular contact I’ve be lucky to have so far with the twins. I like the sound of the cheese one but it wouldn’t last more than a few days as we’re both cheeseholics! 
The next conversation could be put a tree and other decorations up or not??


----------



## MarkGeordie (Nov 13, 2020)

Some great ideas. I’ve been browsing the various sites and seen loads of alternatives including alcohol, coffee, beauty, etc.


----------



## Ditto (Nov 13, 2020)

I wasn't going to put my tree up or bother at all, felt very bah humbug like you say but now I'm thinking sack it, go for it, don't let 2020 get you down!  The lot's going up, I'll post pix! What a treat for y'all.


----------



## MarkGeordie (Nov 13, 2020)

Ditto said:


> I wasn't going to put my tree up or bother at all, felt very bah humbug like you say but now I'm thinking sack it, go for it, don't let 2020 get you down!  The lot's going up, I'll post pix! What a treat for y'all.



Good idea we should all share our tree pictures.


----------



## grovesy (Nov 13, 2020)

Ditto said:


> I wasn't going to put my tree up or bother at all, felt very bah humbug like you say but now I'm thinking sack it, go for it, don't let 2020 get you down!  The lot's going up, I'll post pix! What a treat for y'all.


I have not had a tree up for a few years , I am not sure we even own one.


----------



## Pine Marten (Nov 13, 2020)

MarkGeordie said:


> Good idea we should all share our tree pictures.


I ordered our tree some weeks ago from Scottish Christmas Trees as usual, and this is a pic from I think last year (ignore any date)... I also love having a proper Nativity Advent calendar up (I am 70) but haven't been able to get one yet what with lockdown and our local shops being closed. I love Christmas, but it's far too early to start putting decorations up (as they were discussing on BBC Breakfast this morning ).


----------



## Vonny (Nov 13, 2020)

Here's mine from last year, next to our roaring fire. It's a highlight of my year getting the tree mid-December, but it comes down on New Year's day come what may, gets chopped up and used for yet more roaring fires.


----------



## eggyg (Nov 13, 2020)

Mr Eggy bought me a Hotel Chocolat 100% advent calendar last year. I took one bite on day one and spat it out! Reading this thread made me think about and I realised I still had it! Anyone want it, there’s still 24 left and the use by date was only three months ago!   I forgave him, after all he’s “ only” known me 45 years!


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 13, 2020)

This is mine for this year. Cant wait to see Darth Vader in his Christmas jumper!


----------



## Ditto (Nov 13, 2020)

Pine Marten said:


> I ordered our tree some weeks ago from Scottish Christmas Trees as usual, and this is a pic from I think last year (ignore any date)... I also love having a proper Nativity Advent calendar up (I am 70) but haven't been able to get one yet what with lockdown and our local shops being closed. I love Christmas, but it's far too early to start putting decorations up (as they were discussing on BBC Breakfast this morning ).


It made me laugh you putting your age. What has that to do with it?  I suppose we're supposed to be more sensible and respectable but I'm dafter now at nearly 70 than I was at 7. 

The thing with putting decs up early is the time is speeded up, so I put them up and it's time to take them down! I feel cheated, so I get them up asap day after Bonfire Night I make a start. Plus the whole time thingy has changed to match the younger ones lifestyles of school, college etc. No more twelve days of Christmas, I don't think they understand any of that and don't even talk about Epiphany, they don't wanna know. Jesus didn't get his prezzies till Little Christmas.

I'm looking forward to more cracking pics of trees. Luv the Star Wars Advent Calender, that's class.

Eggy what was wrong with them choccies?


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 14, 2020)

I've just ordered my Hotel Chocolat Advent Calendar. £68, including all the alcohol. Last year's lasted till April.


----------



## eggyg (Nov 14, 2020)

Ditto said:


> It made me laugh you putting your age. What has that to do with it?  I suppose we're supposed to be more sensible and respectable but I'm dafter now at nearly 70 than I was at 7.
> 
> The thing with putting decs up early is the time is speeded up, so I put them up and it's time to take them down! I feel cheated, so I get them up asap day after Bonfire Night I make a start. Plus the whole time thingy has changed to match the younger ones lifestyles of school, college etc. No more twelve days of Christmas, I don't think they understand any of that and don't even talk about Epiphany, they don't wanna know. Jesus didn't get his prezzies till Little Christmas.
> 
> ...


100% chocolate is just far too bitter for my delicate taste buds. I had to train myself to like the 85% which I now love, but I ain’t going any higher!


----------



## christine.h (Nov 15, 2020)

Sally71 said:


> You’re never too old for advent calendars in my opinion!    Although it's probably true that they are a bit of a rip off. We used to do a treasure hunt for the daughter, buy a pack or two of Schoko Bons or something similar and hide them around the house and garden, and then give her a clue each day.  At the time she had an old Android tablet and hubby actually wrote an app which would show the December calendar and then open each “window” each day when you tapped on it and give the new clue.  Don’t know if we shall bother this year though, it's quite hard trying to think of clues which are not too obvious!


Sounds like fun


----------



## christine.h (Nov 15, 2020)

mikeyB said:


> I've just ordered my Hotel Chocolat Advent Calendar. £68, including all the alcohol. Last year's lasted till April.





Annemarie said:


> Lindt do a yummy 90% cocoa chocolate (Aldi do an 85% cocoa bar) does anyone know if they do an advent calendar with it?


I like the 99% chocolate Motzume which Sainsbury’s sell is 100% it is from Chichester West Sussex apologies if I have spelt it wrong


----------



## travellor (Nov 10, 2022)

My non chocolate advent calendar


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 10, 2022)

My friend got me one last year with different flavoured pork scratchings in it which I thought was absolutely brilliant since they are my guilty pleasure. Never would have guessed you could get such a thing!


----------



## nonethewiser (Nov 10, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> My friend got me one last year with different flavoured pork scratchings in it which I thought was absolutely brilliant since they are my guilty pleasure. Never would have guessed you could get such a thing!



Well believe it, fair few different versions now from usual chocs.

Wife was saying that This Morning were discussing advent calenders orher day, one they were looking at was £500, I mean seriously who do they think watches show?


----------



## Leadinglights (Nov 10, 2022)

We have had cheese ones from ASDA. The cheeses are not as interesting as the ones we normally buy so a bit disappointing.


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 10, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> We have had cheese ones from ASDA. The cheeses are not as interesting as the ones we normally buy so a bit disappointing.



Yes, I felt that about the cheese ones I have seen. Not interesting and varied enough.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Nov 11, 2022)

I've got the kids fidget toy ones this year, hopefully they'll like them. They may be slightly disappointed no chocolate one but last year at least one kid wasn't actually eating one a day and ran out early anyway, if I'm going to buy them chocolate just to eat I can get it cheaper!


----------



## Jenny65 (Nov 11, 2022)

Last year I went all out and got a Liberty one!  It was expensive (about £300) but had full size items that total valued at over £1000 so was a good saving and the items were all really good and things I have used.  My daughter got one from Lush and she loved it, a bath bomb a day!  This year I did get one for my daughter from NK Space but giving it with her gifts to open the following month each day as its a bit flat after christmas


----------

